

Introducing Redis To Go - waratuman
http://blog.redistogo.com/

======
gecko
Er...a Linode 512, at $20/month, is $5/month cheaper than their smallest plan,
and $90 cheaper than the comparable plan. Unless you really, really cannot do
a simple

    
    
        tar xf redis.tar.gz
        cd redis
        make
    

then I don't understand why on Earth you'd do this.

~~~
waratuman
It is cheaper, but I don't think you are running an OS that will only use 12
MB of memory. This also doesn't include backups or system monitoring. And if
you are EC2, well this just isn't an option if you are concerned about network
latency.

~~~
sqrt17
Network latency is not that much of an issue when you have your application in
the cloud as well.

And I'll only believe claims about backups if the contract contains an
enforcable clause that I'm entitled to a pound of the CEO's flesh if/when they
lose my data for whatever reason.

(Amazon S3 occasionally loses your data when two/three servers fail at once.
If they had such a clause, their executive board would probably be short of a
leg or maybe two).

~~~
maw
_Network latency is not that much of an issue when you have your application
in the cloud as well._

What?

------
jpeterson
Have to disagree with this. Redis is dead simple to install and configure out
of the box.

This seems like a solution to a nonexistent problem.

~~~
mgrouchy
I would add a seemingly expensive solution to this non-existant problem. It
may kind of makes sense for heroku because afaik they don't offer redis
support out of the box.

~~~
jackowayed
Yeah, I would definitely consider using the $25 plan with Heroku. The only
other real option is to run Redis on its own EC2 instance, which costs $62
minimum (well, once you're sure the thing's sticking around, you could make it
a reserved instance I guess). Now, that's a lot more powerful, but if I'm
using something that doesn't even need the 100MB of RAM, I might as well save
some money and use Redis to Go.

Plus you get the added bonus of still not having to worry about any piece of
your infrastructure.

------
adamilardi
Wouldn't the network latency kill the performance benefits? Redis is also dead
simple to setup. The front page is not clear what the $200 time frame is. Per
month Per year ... per hour?

~~~
waratuman
Good point. The site has been updated and the pricing is per month.

~~~
larrywright
Since you appear to be the developer of this product, this is as good a spot
as any to point out that the link to your website in the footer of the blog is
broken.

------
qrush
Nice job, I guess plans and getting into the Heroku alpha program nets you
more upvotes on HN. (than <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1456431>)

The game is afoot!

~~~
jackowayed
Oh cool, I missed that even though I'm on HN a lot.

You do awesome stuff, so I'm excited to see this when it launches.

------
pierrefar
Are the prices monthly or annual or one-off or...?

And who said Redis was hard to install?

------
tedunangst
So my server, which is "here", is going to be talking to a redis which is
where exactly? "over there"? How do I prevent someone from "somewhere else"
from talking to it?

~~~
waratuman
The servers are located in EC2, and there is authentication.

